# 3 Blade or 4 Blade?



## Captmadmike (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm running a Salt Marsh 1444T with a Yamaha F25. It has the factory aluminum prop on it right now, but its picked up a few dings, and i've got a trip coming up and I want to swap the prop out.

I will be putting an aluminum prop back on it, but having never used a 4 blade prop, I was wondering what if any would be the advantages.

With the factory 10 pitch prop ( I think its a 10 pitch) I get great hole shot and top out around 25mph.. I'm pretty happy with how it handles as is, but just wondering if there would be any reason to opt for the 4 blade over just replacing with a 3 blade.

Thanks for the help in advance.

Mike


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Captmadmike said:


> I'm running a Salt Marsh 1444T with a Yamaha F25. It has the factory aluminum prop on it right now, but its picked up a few dings, and i've got a trip coming up and I want to swap the prop out.
> 
> I will be putting an aluminum prop back on it, but having never used a 4 blade prop, I was wondering what if any would be the advantages.
> 
> ...


If you're happy with your hole shot, stay with the 3 blade. A 4 blade would pop you onto plane quicker, but will loose top end speed...


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

If you want a little more performance, pick up a 3 blade stainless steel prop.


----------



## Captmadmike (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for the input... the more research I do the more i've realized that I should just stay with the 3 blade. My boat weights 400lbs hull and motor.. and its a tunnel hull with a 3" jack plate, so its not like hole shot is a problem, nor do I need to run any shallower.. I doubt the 4 blade is gonna offer me anything 

Thanks for all the help.


----------

